# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  No se enteran ni de donde tienen la mano derecha

## NoRegistrado

EL PSOE, más centrado en sus problemas de liderazgo que en la realidad española, no se entera de nada, y dice en cada sitio, lo que allí quieren oír, como si no hubiera medidos de comunicación e internet para que la gente se de cuenta.

*El PSOE pedirá en pleno el rechazo al Memorándum que perpetúa los trasvases de agua* 
http://www.elicebergdemadrid.com/not...-de-agua-.HTML

*El PSPV exige a Fabra que renegocie en Madrid el trasvase Tajo-Segura* 
http://www.lacronicavirtual.com/inde...se-tajo-segura

 No me extraña que Cañete haga lo que le sale de las narices. Menuda oposición.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

